

NPM: I don't need your tests in my production - inikulin
https://github.com/inikulin/dmn

======
kevinqualters
A use case that I found this very useful for is Drupal theming. I like using
bower et al with my Drupal themes, and some of these shitty node modules have
.info files for unit tests buried very deeply. This 1) kills performance of an
in development theme 2) Makes Drupal think there are more themes than there
actually are. Thanks for this.

